# Photoshop CS3 Animation Keyframes drehen - Geht das?



## DerWalter (8. September 2008)

Hallo liebes Tutorials.de Puplikum.

Ich stecke bei einem Problem, wo ich selbst mit google nicht weitergekommen bin.

Und zwar geht es um die neue keyframebasierte Animation in PS CS3.

Ich wollte SCHNELL folgende Animation auf basis von Tweening bauen:

Ein Zahnrad welches sich dreht.


Gesagt getan, illustrator, copy paste, keyfrage basierte Animation,
zwei Position Keyframes gesetzt, beim zweiten strg+t und um 90°
gedreht.

Leertaste zum überprüfen, Ergebnis: NADA!

Ich habe es nicht geschafft, eine Drehung per Tweening herbeizuführen.

Ich bitte um Hilfe.

gez Walter Z.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. September 2008)

Hi,
also ich denke das du auf eine optische Täuschung hereingefallen bis.
Weil wenn du zwei Keyframes hast die identisch sind, auch wenn du das Zahnrad gedreht hast wirst du keine Bewegung feststellen können.

Gruß


----------



## DerWalter (13. September 2008)

Werde mir das ganze nochmals in der Arbeit ansehen. Das ist nämlich durchaus möglich.

Melde mich nochmals, danke und lg.


----------



## DerWalter (15. September 2008)

Okay, das mit 90° stimmt tatsächlich, dann sieht das Objekt aus wie vorher. Mein Fehler.
Allerdings hat sich an meinem Problem dadurch leider nicht gelöst. Bewegung eines Objekts wird gespeichert und getweent, aber Drehung nicht. Adobe ruht sich leider auf ihrem Monopol zuviel aus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. September 2008)

Hi,
kannst du vielleicht mal die psd hochladen damit man sich das mal anschauen kann?


> Adobe ruht sich leider auf ihrem Monopol zuviel aus


Ich denke mal nicht das dein Problem irgendwas damit zu tuen hat. Außerdem ist PS ja eigentlich kein Animationstool. Dafür gibts ja After Effects und Flash. Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ist.

Und wenn dann ist das Problem nicht das sie sich ausruhen sondern eher das die sich mit den viellen Produkten verzetteln und die Entwicklung der Basisprogramme nicht entsprechend Vorantreiben bzw. Fehler ausmerzen.

Gruß


----------



## DerWalter (15. September 2008)

Hier das .psd

Genau das verstehe ich unter sich am Monopol ausruhen. Es sich leisten (zu können!) sich zu verzetteln (grob gesagt  bauen, da es ja nicht der einzige Makel ist. Wirst du mit diesem Forum und deiner eigenen Erfahrung sicher ein Lied singen können) ohne finanzielle Verluste einzufahren. Sie haben das Monopol und damit die Verantwortung der Entwicklung. Leider reicht es in kapitalistischen Systemen Geld zu verdienen, ergo ist das Monopol zu erreichen das Ziel und nicht höchste Qualität. Da ist leider der ganze Geist aus dem Druckwesen verloren gegangen.


----------

